# Problème entre souris et Autocad sur Parallel



## soniamacbook (9 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 

Etudiante en architecture, j'utilise autocad via parallel desktop. 
J'utilise windows uniquement pour autocad
Je possede un macbook noir, avec 160G de disque dur, 2G de ram... 

La souris me pose probleme dès que je souhaite utiliser autocad avec parallel. Elle est lente, puis rapide, à la traine... Et malgré tous les reglages sur parallel tools, ou panneau de configuration windows, ça ne change rien. 

Est ce que je dois changé et utiliser Fusion? Ou bien reinstaller completement parallel? Ou alors utiliser bootcamp? 

Il me semble avoir deja vu ce genre de problemes sur d'autres forum, mais pas moyen de remettre la main dessus et surtout, il n'y a jamais de reponse concrete. 

S'il vous plait aidez moi!

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Dramis (9 Juin 2008)

Tu serais mieux d'essayer avec bootcamp.


----------



## DeepDark (9 Juin 2008)

Dramis a dit:


> Tu serais mieux d'essayer avec bootcamp.


Je suis de cet avis aussi. Tiens nous au courant


----------



## Mac in black (9 Juin 2008)

J'utilise Auto CAD sous fusion et aucun problème avec mon MB C2D 2,2 GHz 120 Go 2go de Ram


----------



## Dramis (9 Juin 2008)

Mac in black a dit:


> J'utilise Auto CAD sous fusion et aucun problème avec mon MB C2D 2,2 GHz 120 Go 2go de Ram



Tu fais aussi de l'architecture, avec perspective 3D, application de texture et calcul de rendu?  En fonction du dessin chargé les performances peuvent varier.


----------



## soniamacbook (9 Juin 2008)

merci beaucoup, je vais alors essayer de changer pour fusion et voir ce qui se passe. 
Je vous tiendrai au courant !


----------



## raccoony (10 Juin 2008)

Hello,
j'utilise Autocad 2007 avec parallels et je n'ai jamais eu de problème. Il est juste un peu lent au  démarrage pdt 2sec mais sinon ça va bien.
J'ai un MBP 2.5ghz 2go RAM


----------



## raccoony (10 Juin 2008)

Ah si ça peut aider j'ai remarqué quelque chose. J'utilise parallels en mode fenêtre ou en plein écran mais si je switch en cohérence, là la souris à du mal à suivre et ça rame à mort. J'espère que ça va te faire avancer


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Juin 2008)

soniamacbook a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Etudiante en architecture, j'utilise autocad via parallel desktop.
> J'utilise windows uniquement pour autocad
> ...



As-tu mis à jour Parallels récemment ?
Car il faut aussi mettre à jour Parallels tools .

Extrait de l'aide de Parallels Desktop 3.0 en français page 101: 

Mise à jour de Parallels Tools 
Si vous avez procédé à une mise à jour de Parallels Desktop, il est possible que vos machines virtuelles aient été créées par une version précédente de Parallels Desktop avec Parallels Tools installé. Pensez à mettre à jour Parallels Tools afin d'utiliser toute les capacités offertes par  Parallels Tools Center.


----------



## ptitfleur (19 Juillet 2008)

Ouai, il y a un bug avec la souris mac. J'ai la meme chose. En général, si ta souris est bien branchée avant d'ouvrir parallel, il n'y a pas de problème. Par contre si tu branche ta souris après, le logiciel s'emmêle les pinceaux entre la souris relayée du mac et la souris en usb directe windows

Solution: dans fenêtre parallel en mode OS window (fenetre), clique gauche sur la petite icone "device usb" tout en bas a droite (l'avant dernière, la ronde), et assure toi que "apple optical mouse" est décochée"
et voila


----------



## merejy (1 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai également un problème de souris sous Autocad 2006 via Fusion. Normalement un clic sur la molette centrale permet de déplacer son dessin (outil main), malheureusement pour moi Léopard reprends le dessus et c'est le dashboard qui vient au premier plan. Je n'avais pas ce problème sous Tiger, peut-être devrais-je mettre à jour Fusion, seulement il faut s'identifier et je n'y arrive pas.


----------



## DeepDark (1 Octobre 2008)

merejy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai également un problème de souris sous Autocad 2006 via Fusion. Normalement un clic sur la molette centrale permet de déplacer son dessin (outil main), malheureusement pour moi Léopard reprends le dessus et c'est le dashboard qui vient au premier plan. Je n'avais pas ce problème sous Tiger, peut-être devrais-je mettre à jour Fusion, seulement il faut s'identifier et je n'y arrive pas.



Effectivement lamellleire chose a faire est de mettre a jour fusion. Tu l'as acheté? Sinon tu peux toujours telecharger la version d'essai...


----------



## merejy (1 Octobre 2008)

Oui oui c'est une version officielle mais quand je suis le lien de la mise à jour il faut s'identifier pour la télécharger, je ne peux pas créer de compte, je dois en avoir un que je n'ai pas...


----------



## DeepDark (1 Octobre 2008)

merejy a dit:


> Oui oui c'est une version officielle mais quand je suis le lien de la mise à jour il faut s'identifier pour la télécharger, je ne peux pas créer de compte, je dois en avoir un que je n'ai pas...


Va ici et crée toi un nouveau compte. Tu devras rentrer la licence de VMW Fusion si ma mémoire est bonne.

Ensuite tu peux te connecter pour télécharger la V2 (gratuite pour les possesseurs de la V1).


----------



## merejy (1 Octobre 2008)

OK merci, compte crée, version 2.0 téléchargée
La souris fonctionne.
En revanche à chaque démarrage windows me dit qu'il me manque un pilote, plus précisément celui du "Périphérique système de base", impossible de l'installer"?!


----------



## DeepDark (2 Octobre 2008)

merejy a dit:


> OK merci, compte crée, version 2.0 téléchargée
> La souris fonctionne.
> En revanche à chaque démarrage windows me dit qu'il me manque un pilote, plus précisément celui du "Périphérique système de base", impossible de l'installer"?!


Tu as installé les VMWare Tools?


----------



## merejy (2 Octobre 2008)

FAIT!
Et effectivement plus de soucis.
Encore merci à vous.


----------



## DeepDark (2 Octobre 2008)

merejy a dit:


> FAIT!
> Et effectivement plus de soucis.
> Encore merci à vous.


Et ben wala :love:


----------



## barloukette (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
Je suis également étudiante en architecture et je me suis mise au mac. J'ai un IMac et la souris apple qui va avec (je sais plus son nom...). 

J'ai acheté le logiciel VMware Fusion afin de pouvoir continuer d'utiliser mon programme autocad architecture sous windows... 

Seulement j'ai un problème avec ma souris, elle est très lente lorsque j'ouvre autocad sous windows! 
J'utilise aussi photoshop et le même phénomène (de lenteur!) se produit mais seulement avec certains outils comme la gomme ou le tampon de duplication et uniquement lorsque j'entre dans la fenêtre de l'image (...je suis pas sûr que ce soit très compréhensible tout ça...).

J'ai essayé de changer les options de pointeurs mais rien n'y fait puisque en dehors de ces 2 programmes, tout va bien...

Est-ce que je devrait changer de souris? Où est-ce qu'il y a une autre solution... Et d'où vient ce problème?

J'ai également le problème du clique sur la molette qui, dans autocad devrait servir à déplacer le dessin, mais qui m'affiche le dashboard... C'est moins grave mais pas très pratique quand même... 

Comme j'ai acheté VMware Fusion, j'aimerais bien l'utiliser...

Aidez-moi Merci


----------



## DeepDark (26 Janvier 2009)

barloukette a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis également étudiante en architecture et je me suis mise au mac. J'ai un IMac et la souris apple qui va avec (je sais plus son nom...).
> 
> J'ai acheté le logiciel VMware Fusion afin de pouvoir continuer d'utiliser mon programme autocad architecture sous windows...
> ...


Bonsoir et bienvenue 

Même question : les VMWare Tools sont-elles installées?

Je pense que VMW Fusion est à jour...


----------



## Francisby (13 Juillet 2009)

Up !

Même problème pour moi, dés que l'on passe sur l'espace "Objet" sous Autocad, la souris traine à fond, comme si le curseur de vitesse était au minimum.

Je ne veux pas installer boot camp car c'est utilation ponctuelle et avec autre application simultanée MacOS

Merci !

(iMac 2,6 tout neuf !!)


----------



## planb (8 Novembre 2009)

tout beau tout neuf... nouvel utilisateur de mac, je découvre petit à petit.
j'ai été contraint d'installer Autocad grâce à bootcamp. 
Tout fonctionne super bien, et je vais de découverte en découverte.

Un problème m'agace malgré tout : la mollette de la Souris qui sert au zoom et au déplacement de l'objet me présente systématiquement le dashboard.

Je suis obligé de travailler avec les commandes Zoom de l'écran.

j'ai déjà lu le message de quelqu'un qui a eut le même problème mais sur vmware tools et qui a résolu le truc par une mise à jour ... ???

Qui peut m'aider avec des termes de pure novice  ???

Merci


----------



## soyphrenn (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'installer la démo de Fusion 3 sur mon imac pour pouvoir utiliser Autocad. Installation très facile ! 

- Seulement j'ai un problème avec la Mighty Mouse sans fil... Quand je suis sur la zone de dessin, elle est très lente... Par contre quand je connecte une souris classique usb, plus de soucis... Quelqu'un sait à quoi c'est dû et comment régler le problème avec la souris apple ? 
- Autre problème, c'est les touches F1, F2, F3... Sur autocad, elles permettes de switcher directement sur des options de dessin (dessiner perpendiculairement ou libre, etc...). Mais avec Fusion, elles restent associées au commande sur MacOS... Un solution également ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Novembre 2009)

planb a dit:


> tout beau tout neuf... nouvel utilisateur de mac, je découvre petit à petit.
> j'ai été contraint d'installer Autocad grâce à bootcamp.
> Tout fonctionne super bien, et je vais de découverte en découverte.
> 
> ...





soyphrenn a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens d'installer la démo de Fusion 3 sur mon imac pour pouvoir utiliser Autocad. Installation très facile !
> 
> ...



Il y a aussi Parallels 5. La démo est en ligne également c'est ici :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/download/desktop/

Ce que dit MacGe de Parallels 5 :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137155/parallels-desktop-5-disponible-aujourd-hui


----------



## kanako (29 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour l'aide apportée, Jean-Miche, tu ne réponds absolument pas aux questions posées alors que c'est pourtant très simple ! pfff 




planb a dit:


> Un problème m'agace malgré tout : la mollette de la Souris qui sert au zoom et au déplacement de l'objet me présente systématiquement le dashboard.



Salut PlanB, et les autres gens qui avaient le problème du clic molette.
Ce problème n'a rien à voir avec vmware Fusion ou Parallèle. Il faut simplement que tu ailles dans les préférences système, souris, et que tu règles le clic du milieu sur "bouton 3". (si tu te servais de ce clic pour dashboard, tu peux par exemple le paramétrer avec le 4e bouton) Voilà 



soyphrenn a dit:


> - Seulement j'ai un problème avec la Mighty Mouse sans fil... Quand je suis sur la zone de dessin, elle est très lente... Par contre quand je connecte une souris classique usb, plus de soucis... Quelqu'un sait à quoi c'est dû et comment régler le problème avec la souris apple ?
> - Autre problème, c'est les touches F1, F2, F3... Sur autocad, elles permettes de switcher directement sur des options de dessin (dessiner perpendiculairement ou libre, etc...). Mais avec Fusion, elles restent associées au commande sur MacOS... Un solution également ?



Salut Soyphrenn, et les autres gens qui avaient des problèmes du genre !
Alors j'ai constaté aussi ce problème de souris dans autocad, ce n'est pas lié au blutooth (j'ai une Mighty Mouse usb) mais apparemment aux souris apple en général qui ont ce problème de lenteur. Sous bootcamp seul, ça fonctionne très bien (j'imagine grace aux drivers bootcamp) mais comme toi, j'ai besoin d'utiliser autocad en même temps que des appli apple, donc en parallèle (j'utilise aussi vmware fusion 3) j'ai du en acheter une nouvelle (je suis deg, j'aimais bien pouvoir scroller dans tous les sens). Je suis persuadé que c'est un problème de software, apple a une manière bien à elle de gérer les mouvements liée à la vitesse à laquelle on les effectue (comme pour le scrolling), et ça ne doit pas être géré par windows, ou du moins par par Fusion ou Parallèle.

Sinon pour les touches fonctions, moi j'ai appris à ne pas les utiliser sous autocad parce que j'aime bien pouvoir changer ma musique ou la luminosité du clavier simplement, mais tu peux désactiver ça, je crois, dans les préférences de vmwar fusion (attention pas réglages, mais bien préférences) > clavier et souris > raccourcis mac os > décoche la case "activer les raccourcis de clavier apple".

voilà 
enjoye !


----------



## Montgomery Burns (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je travaille sur un MacBook Pro Core2duo 2,66GHz 4Go de RAM

J'ai installé depuis peu Parallels Desktop 5, Windows 7 Professionnel 64bit et AutoCAD 2010 64bit

J'ai eu droit à un peu tous les problèmes...

 - Le soft mettait des heures à se lancer : j'ai remplacé l'adresse de "Démarrer dans" par "C:\Program Files\AutoCAD 2010\" (dans les propriétés du raccourcis d'autocad)

 - Windows n'était pas au plus vif, j'ai donc optimisé Parallels et Windows.

 - La souris était peu précise et un peu aléatoire, j'ai installé Microsoft Intellipoint.

 - Le clic molette faisait apparaitre le dashboard, j'ai donc selectionné "pris en charge par mac OS" pour "bouton roulette" dans les réglages d'intellipoint.

Désormais tout fonctionne, la souris est encore étrangement rapide et moyennement précise sur l'espace objet d'autocad, mais disons que ça passe mieux.

Mais je me suis aperçu d'un étrange problème : quand je suis sur l'espace objet, le clic molette (qui sert à naviguer) provoque un léger décalage sur la gauche avant de fonctionner correctement. Je ne sais si je me fais comprendre. En tous cas ça rend le travail sous autocad extrêmement pénible !

Donc si quelqu'un a une suggestion ou a été confronté à ce problème, sauvez-moi la vie !

D'avance merci : )


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Septembre 2010)

Montgomery Burns a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je travaille sur un MacBook Pro Core2duo 2,66GHz 4Go de RAM
> 
> ...



Je te renvoie pour une optimisation maximale de Parallels et de Windows 7 à un des sujets auquel j'ai participé: Parallels 5 & lenteur ?
Tu y trouveras également un lien sur Optimiser l'interface graphique (Autocad):

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/parallels-5-and-lenteur-379721-2.html


----------



## java11 (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, je suis terriblement désemparé, j'ai réalisé une mise à jour de mon parallels desktop et mes problèmes de souris que j'avais réussi a réparer sont revenu de plus belle, mais cette fois g pas de recette et bien sur j'ai plein de boulot!
En gros pour parer les problèmes de souris j'avais trouvé la solution de prendre une G9x filaire de chez logitec: plus de lenteur et possibilité d'utilisation de la molette en déplacement.
Depuis la mise a jour, 
la souris est soit folle avec mouvement saccadé ou lorsqu' elle est sur les barres d'outils elle disparait.
Je suis super ds le C**** s'il vous plait aidé moi!


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Novembre 2010)

java11 a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis terriblement désemparé, j'ai réalisé une mise à jour de mon parallels desktop et mes problèmes de souris que j'avais réussi a réparer sont revenu de plus belle, mais cette fois g pas de recette et bien sur j'ai plein de boulot!
> En gros pour parer les problèmes de souris j'avais trouvé la solution de prendre une G9x filaire de chez logitec: plus de lenteur et possibilité d'utilisation de la molette en déplacement.
> Depuis la mise a jour,
> la souris est soit folle avec mouvement saccadé ou lorsqu' elle est sur les barres d'outils elle disparait.
> Je suis super ds le C**** s'il vous plait aidé moi!



Quelle version de Parallels desktop as-tu ?
As tu bien fait les mises à jour pour Parallels et pour Windows (lequel) ?


----------

